# ###Nov. '06 mamas, March is here###



## MPsSweetie (Jan 29, 2006)

I don't think we have a March thread yet, so here we go! Chat away!

Earlybirds
Sydney 7-27 (home from hospital 11-16)
Gabrielle 10/23

November 1
Aaron 11/1
Benton 11/1
Morgan 11/1

November 2
Anna 11/2
Conchobhar 11/2
Georgia 11/2
Noah 11/2

November 3
Avishai 11/3
Devin 11/3
Hana Rae 11/3
Ilana 11/3
Porter 11/3

November 4
Abbi True 11/4
Chloe 11/4
Elijah 11/4
Raphael 11/4

November 5
Alex 11/5
Atticus 11/5
Ben 11/5
Lilienne 11/5

November 6
Clayton 11/6
Eden 11/6
Ian 11/6

November 7
Florian 11/7
Jema Bear 11/7
Lillie 11/7
Peter 11/7
Ruck Turner 11/7

November 8
Ella 11/8
Millie 11/8

November 9
Eli 11/9
Guillaume 11/9
Magnus 11/9
Ruby 11/9
Kamden 11/9
Sophia 11/9

November 10
Erik 11/10
Evangeline Lily Marie 11/10

November 11
Siann 11/11

November 12
Alex 11/12
Colin 11/12
Ethan 11/12
Ingrid 11/12
Vivian 11/12

November 13
Elijah 11/13
Jaxon 11/13
Nyx 11/13

November 14
Emerson 11/14
Zeben 11/14

November 15
Dov 11/15
Elijah 11/15
Fynn 11/15
Mikaela 11/15
Miriam 11/15
Nell 11/15

November 16
Aiden 11/16
Ava 11/16
Lea 11/16
Luca 11/16
Simi 11/16

November 17
Isabella 11/17
Landis 11/17
Morgan 11/17
Nate 11/17
Talia 11/17
Gracie 11/17

November 18
Jericho 11/18
Joseph 11/18
Ryan 11/18
Seraphina Judith 11/18

November 19
Carl 11/19
Landon 11/19
Liam 11/19
Ruby Isabella 11/19
Theron 11/19
Trenton 11/19

November 20
Corbyn Jack 11/20
Fiona 11/20
Kira 11/20
Libby 11/20
Morrigan 11/20

November 21
Aidan Maxwell 11/21
Greyson 11/21
TJ 11/21

November 22
Darwin 11/22

November 23
Ambrose 11/23
Benjamin Louis 11/23
Owen 11/23
Yarrow 11/23

November 24
Carter 11/24
Lily 11/24
Maaike 11/24
Marissa 11/24

November 25
Asheby 11/25
Quincy 11/25
Liam 11/25
Dorothy 11/25

November 26
Yasmeen 11/26
Omiros 11/26

November 27
Adam 11/27
Dominic 11/27
Indigo 11/27
Jonathon 11/27
Mara 11/27
Mackenzie 11/27
Nicholas 11/27

November 28
Abhainn 11/28
Colleen Rosemary 11/28
Joaquin 11/28
Khéna 11/28
Leroy 11/28
Macy 11/28
Owen 11/28
Scott 11/28
Yossi 11/28
Kaeleigh 11/28
Melvin 11/28
Maya 11/28

November 29
Aubrey 11/29
Layla 11/29

November 30
Alex 11/30
Eleanor 11/30
Jackson 11/30
Logan 11/30
Mila 11/30
Rosalyn 11/30
Sophia 11/30

Running Total: 126 Babies!


----------



## blue butterfly (Nov 28, 2005)

welcome to March mamas and babes


----------



## angrypixiemama (Jan 5, 2007)

Hi everyone! Thanks for starting our thread!


----------



## citymama (May 30, 2006)

Yeah, it is March!! We have major cabin fever here - we do get out, but it is very windy where we live. We can't wait for warmer days and the long, lazy days of summer.

Our 15mo is ready to ride her big sister's scooter. She started out by standing on it with both feet and waiting for something to happen. Now she holds the bar (she can't quite reach the handles) and puts one foot on the scooter and the other on the floor. No luck yet, but it is hilarious to see this little peanut try to make a go of it!


----------



## chick (Sep 12, 2007)

Hi all!

We're starting off the month with 2 new teeth and a temperature! She's quite bright in herself but I had to wake her after a 2.5 hour afternoon nap! A little off her food too but I don't think it's anything serious!

Mother's Day here tomorrow!


----------



## katiedidbug (Dec 16, 2006)

Happy March, ladies! It's so nice out today!! Feels like Spring...


----------



## luckyjen (Jan 6, 2007)

Anna FINALLY started walking just a couple of days ago. I swear I was beginning to think she never would! It is so much fun to see her enjoyment in slowly and unsteadily walking around on her own two feet.

Of course, now I'm feeling a little sad about my baby being so grown up.







Where does the time go?!!? I'm hoping that this doesn't mean the end of babywearing for us--she's wanting "DOWN" more and more when she is up on me as she wants to practice her new skill all the time.

Jen


----------



## superstella (Aug 25, 2006)

Yay Anna!

And yay March! Oh wow we were able to go outside today and get all muddy, and I turned some dirt for my garden and and and and... I love spring, and I can't wait.


----------



## MPsSweetie (Jan 29, 2006)

Oooh yes, spring is definitely in the air! We have been playing outside a lot the last few days and Asheby just can't get enough! I did check the weather though and we are supposed to have another storm come through next week. Maybe it will be the last. Who knows.

Yay for our new walker! I can't believe how big our wee ones are getting either. Soooo fast.

Asheby has been cutting down on nursing some lately







. He doesn't nurse as many times during the day, but when he does nurse he likes to just suck forever, even when I'm empty







Oh how I love my little bear, I could almost pop!


----------



## citymama (May 30, 2006)

Twogreencars, where are ya??


----------



## katiedidbug (Dec 16, 2006)

Maybe she has a huge jewelry order??


----------



## chick (Sep 12, 2007)

Bump!


----------



## katiedidbug (Dec 16, 2006)

Happy Tuesday! It's a snow day here!!







:


----------



## MPsSweetie (Jan 29, 2006)

Yesterday was our snowday, today its a bit warmer. Still not nice enough to get out and play yet though! Urgh! 16 days to spring!


----------



## katiedidbug (Dec 16, 2006)

I tried to take Atticus out, but he doesn't really have any snow shoes, so I'm not sure he enjoyed it much. We came right back in.


----------



## angrypixiemama (Jan 5, 2007)

It was 55 yesterday, now 30 today! DD went out yesterday and touched all the trees and ran on the sidewalks. It was so cute. I dread telling her that today is too cold to be outside.

Also, DD has earned the nickname "Chomp."







:She bit another little girl at her sitter's house. I am mortified. Anyone have any good solutions to this sort of thing? We have talked with her, etc.

Any good books about it?


----------



## chick (Sep 12, 2007)

we had snow today!

well about 10 flakes! Millie loved watching it though!


----------



## katiedidbug (Dec 16, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *angrypixiemama* 
It was 55 yesterday, now 30 today! DD went out yesterday and touched all the trees and ran on the sidewalks. It was so cute. I dread telling her that today is too cold to be outside.

Also, DD has earned the nickname "Chomp."







:She bit another little girl at her sitter's house. I am mortified. Anyone have any good solutions to this sort of thing? We have talked with her, etc.

Any good books about it?

I don't know any books, but Atticus is definitely a biter, too. DH has tried yelling "No" but that of course doesn't work.


----------



## AllisonR (May 5, 2006)

Hi mommas,
We had snow too, but very light. Better than the -22 wind chill factor. bone cold awfulness. The kids end up with red wind burnt faces and fingers after the walk home at the end of the day. http://www.abrosenlund.com/photos/View.php?pictno=1

MPSSweetie, any luck with "mommy" yet? Lea just said "mor" (momma in danish) 4-5 times today for the first time! Don't know what made her finally decide now it was OK to not call me Lea.

Another Scooter fan over here. Both of them are well, first time in over a month without chicken pox or flu or virus!


----------



## MPsSweetie (Jan 29, 2006)

Awww! I'm jealous! He *may* have said it the other night, but he still isn't making any connection between me and *mama*. At least not that I can tell! He says soooo much other stuff too! I had to leave him with my mom for about an hour the other day while I had a drs. appt and he didn't once say mama, but he cried most of the time and made the sign for milkies. He must think my name is milkies!


----------



## twogreencars (Oct 24, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *citymama* 
Twogreencars, where are ya??









: I'm right here in chaosville!














We're having 1/2 the house painted and tiled (Living Room, hallway and DS and DD#1's bedrooms) and we're living in one room - aaaack!!!! How on earth do people remodel their houses???? This is only 2 weeks and I'm finding it HARD to take! The tiling will be over Thursday...and then it's move EVERYTHING back! Tonight the kids can't sleep in their rooms...in fact, can't go in their rooms! I told my mom either she takes them or they sleep outside in a tent







whine whine whine - I can't find anything - I had stomach flu last week and DH moved all my stuff out of the living room - but where oh where did he put it??? - whine whine whine!

And - to top it off, it's DH's birthday today - I didn't even get him a card (shame on me







) He wants a telly (tv) - LCD - flat screen - do any of you have them? I think it's an extravagence we can ill afford...What do you think? We're not a telly watching family - DD NEVER watches it, I can't remember the last time I watched it, and DS and DD#1 watch about an hour a month (and that's English DVD's like Dr. Who or Inpector Morse or Inspector Dalgleish). DH - he would watch it, though...

And - next week it's my birthday.









No snow here - it's sunny and in the 70's


----------



## MommyMichele (May 2, 2006)

Ian called me "mama" last week and started giving hugs.








And yesterday he looked so proud of himself as he repeatedly jumped off a step!
Right now he's sitting on my lap scribbling on a piece of paper; no, wait, now he's wrinkling it up and shoving it to the floor.


----------



## superstella (Aug 25, 2006)

Awwww for babies saying "mama" lol. They are so cute.

twogreencars - dh would love a flat screen lcd too, but we don't have one. He and teenage ds are the only ones who really watch TV here. Wanna trade weather? We had one day of 70s, it's gone now







.


----------



## LaughingHyena (May 4, 2004)

No walking here yet, DS is just not interested. However we reached a milestone not mentioned in the baby books. Playing with playdough without eating it







. It's been a bit hit here this week, he loves squashing it and sticking things in it.

I finally feel like I'm getting back on top of things, DS has been much better over the last couple of weeks at letting me leave the room without crying. It's such a huge improvement to be able to take folded laundry upstairs. Little things but it's making a huge difference to my mood.


----------



## katiedidbug (Dec 16, 2006)

DH wants one of those tvs. I think it's a big waste, personally.

Atticus cannot play w/ play dough w/o eating it, so congrats on that milestone!!


----------



## superstella (Aug 25, 2006)

I am seriously losing it tonight. I don't know what's wrong with Homer, but it's been non-stop crying and nursing since about 2 days ago. Dh was gone all day today since before sunrise this morning, and won't be home until about 9 (after the young ones are in bed) and I haven't even been able to pee. I haven't eaten, and tried to work on dinner and he climbed a chair and fell after almost grabbing the burner (he can reach the stovetop). I'm in tears, starving (as are the rest of the kids), and done.

He's sitting on my lap just crying now. I don't know what's wrong!!!!


----------



## twogreencars (Oct 24, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *superstella* 
I am seriously losing it tonight. I don't know what's wrong with Homer, but it's been non-stop crying and nursing since about 2 days ago. Dh was gone all day today since before sunrise this morning, and won't be home until about 9 (after the young ones are in bed) and I haven't even been able to pee. I haven't eaten, and tried to work on dinner and he climbed a chair and fell after almost grabbing the burner (he can reach the stovetop). I'm in tears, starving (as are the rest of the kids), and done.

He's sitting on my lap just crying now. I don't know what's wrong!!!!
























poor you! DD has been a crying wreck these last few days, too.


----------



## chick (Sep 12, 2007)

We're now on day 4 of a vicious bug. Millie got it first - she's been off her food for the past week or so then Tuesday she had gross nappies and brought all her bedtime milk up (all over dh!)









Wednesday was spent changing nappies and mopping up more vomit then Jess came down with it that evening too.

I have spent the last 48 hours with the washing machine going permanently. Thought Millie was brighter this morning but she went back to bed at 9.30 which is unheard of - normally she naps about 1pm!

Dh is off to Dallas next week so I hope they're better by then!

Oh and I feel rough myself but I think I just need to catch up some shut-eye!


----------



## angrypixiemama (Jan 5, 2007)

We have the tummy bug here too. As a first time mommy, I am not sure what to be doing for this little love when she needs to throw up. She is too tiny to put over a bucket or something. I have been surrounding us all with towels and just having her let it rip.







She can't even keep her nursing milk down.
Hope everyone else is feeling better.


----------



## MPsSweetie (Jan 29, 2006)

Oh no! Not again! I can't believe everyone is sick again! Ugh, this year is bad. I am just going to lock us all up at home and keep all the cooties out.







I hope all the little ones feel better soon, and NO mamas get sick!

I do have a silly story from last night to cheer you all up though. After Ashebys bath last night I took him to his room to dry him off and lotion him up as usual. He has been fighting laying down for this process so I stand him in front of me now. (Can you see where this is going yet?) So I dried him and started lotioning when I heard a gusher! He was peeing all over the floor! I grabbed his towel to catch it, but he had never seen it like that before so he kept poking at his penis making pee fly all over the place and laughing. It was hilarious. He peed soooo much too, it just kept coming.


----------



## angrypixiemama (Jan 5, 2007)

Oh, that is funny! You must have been laughing like crazy. Fiona was trying to get into the bathtub on her own the other day (swinging a leg up) and peed all over the side of the tub. DH was going, "What's she doing? Why is she doing that?" I thought it was pretty obvious WHAT she was doing!









Anyone's ped talked with them about tubes? I think this is very premature, but last night at our well-baby check, one of Fiona's ears still had fluid one month after antibiotics. She has had issues with that ear once before. I completely freaked out when he mentioned tubes down the road - she is 15 months old, for pete's sake.


----------



## MPsSweetie (Jan 29, 2006)

Thank goodness we haven't really had ear troubles. I thought he might have had an infection back in January, but it cleared up without a dr. visit. I've been lucky, neither of my kids have been prone to ear infections. Now me, thats a different story. My ears hurt all the time. My mom smoked when I was young, so I think thats why I've had trouble myself. How is Fiona feeling now?

ETA: I just realized that you and your dh got married a month after James and I! Happy 10th this year to both of us!


----------



## chick (Sep 12, 2007)

Thank the Lord we seem to be finally coming out of the sickness!

Today Millie had a small bowl of cereal, a piece of toast, several breadsticks and about 3 bits of Thomas the Tank pasta! That's nothing compared to how she normally eats but it's more than she's managed in the previous 4 days altogether! She also had a cup of milk before bed!

Talking of bathtime stories, tonight was the first time Millie tried to climb OUT of the bath - normally she never wants to get out - she was soooooooooo tired!

And how sweet is this - this afternoon she was pointing up at the bookcase and going "uh uh!". Eventually I worked out she wanted a coaster - I gave one to her and bless her - she put it on the table and put her cup on it! I was so proud!


----------



## katiedidbug (Dec 16, 2006)

Love the bath stories!! Atticus has been OBSESSED w/ his bath lately. I often find him banging on the bathroom door saying, "Ba, Ba."


----------



## MPsSweetie (Jan 29, 2006)

Great bath stories! Our babes are great!

Well, Asheby busted his lip tonight. He carries a stool around to climb up on things and he tripped and hit it mouth first. I immediately grabbed him and saw blood just under his bottom lip, then he started doing the no-breathe crying, so I had to get him calmed down. Took him to the bathroom to clean him up when he started spitting tons of blood out of his mouth. I thought mayeb he bit his tongue AND hit his lip, but no. Two of his bottom teeth punctured all the way through his bottom lip. It was awful. His lip is soooo swollen! I gave him a teething ring to put on it and it seemed to help a lot though. He even took it to bed with him and would pop off every once in a while while nursing to touch it on his owie.


----------



## angrypixiemama (Jan 5, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MPsSweetie* 







Great bath stories! Our babes are great!

Well, Asheby busted his lip tonight. He carries a stool around to climb up on things and he tripped and hit it mouth first. I immediately grabbed him and saw blood just under his bottom lip, then he started doing the no-breathe crying, so I had to get him calmed down. Took him to the bathroom to clean him up when he started spitting tons of blood out of his mouth. I thought mayeb he bit his tongue AND hit his lip, but no. Two of his bottom teeth punctured all the way through his bottom lip. It was awful. His lip is soooo swollen! I gave him a teething ring to put on it and it seemed to help a lot though. He even took it to bed with him and would pop off every once in a while while nursing to touch it on his owie.

Poor baby! Fiona did this a few weeks ago - I was horrified by all the blood. I know lips bleed, but whooo. Hers looked better in a few days - I hope Asheby's will too.

How funny that both our anniversaries are coming up! I am excited about it. I can't believe it has been ten years as a married couple. Sometimes it makes me feel old, though!









The other thing that Fiona liked when she smacked her lip was mango sorbet.







I know she shouldn't have it, at least not often, but she loved that cold spoon on her mouth.


----------



## twogreencars (Oct 24, 2006)

OK - here's our bath story from last night. DD was begging to have a bath. She kept going to the bathtub and signing bath. When DH came home he gave her a bath. He kept asking her if she was finished and she shook her head "no". And guess what? She pooped in the bath! ICK! Needless to say she had a shower after the bath.









*Anyone know how to disinfect all her bath toys? HELP PLEASE!*


----------



## chick (Sep 12, 2007)

big hugs for Asheby!

dd1 did that when she was 2 - ran towards the patio doors which she thought were closed...except they weren't









She fell straight outside and there was blood everywhere!

Ice pops worked well - you don't have to open them if you don't want him to have any...


----------



## MPsSweetie (Jan 29, 2006)

I hadn't thought of ice pops. Maybe I'll give him one today. If it warms up that is!! Snow again! Ahhhh! Actually he seems a lot better this morning. He heals up pretty quickly from what I've seen. And I just gave him a little cup of cold pineapple juice, so he's doing great right now. He LOVED it!

angrypixiemama- I know, 10 years. Wow, huh? James and I have really been through a lot, so I am really proud of us for making it this far. And having a better relationship than when we started out 12 years ago dating. I'm so excited!


----------



## superstella (Aug 25, 2006)

Well Homer seems to be over whatever was making him King Grump the other night, thank goodness! Poor Asheby, that sounds painful.

twogreencars - bleach? That's probably what I'd do, I keep a gallon around for just such emergencies. I seldom use it otherwise, but for something like that I'd probably rub them all down in a bleach mixture. I'm sure there must be greener methods, but bleach would make me feel safer.







:

Homer learned a new word, eyes, and he is so proud of himself. He walks around all the time pointing at them and saying "Eyes, eyes, eyes, eyes..." It's cute because he says it so perfectly.

Better run, the brothers are fighting with each other...


----------



## midwestmeg (Jul 10, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *angrypixiemama* 

Anyone's ped talked with them about tubes? I think this is very premature, but last night at our well-baby check, one of Fiona's ears still had fluid one month after antibiotics. She has had issues with that ear once before. I completely freaked out when he mentioned tubes down the road - she is 15 months old, for pete's sake.

It's possible that the abx didn't do the trick then, or she has another cold, and remember that swelling/fluid is often a normal part of sickness. It's just if the fluid sits in there for too long, it can become infected. But fluid does not automatically mean infection. (Resources: Schmidt, _healing childhood ear infections_ Friednan, _My ear hurts!_)

Cecilia always had a hard time with her ears; but she must have a high pain tolerance b/c her one ear ruptured twice.







It's fine, though, the eardrum can heal itself. Antibiotics were such a hard 'fit' with her; I often just worked hard on keeping her healthy and then also let her just go through it.

What works for us: 1.homeopathy in the early stages of sickness + lots of rest 2. tylenol at nap/bedtime 3. lots of steamy showers (Ceci is a sinus kid too







4. if the cold hasn't cleared in at least two weeks (we actually usually wait 4 weeks from the start of sickness; the dr. often thinks she's had two colds, but she hasn't), plus a fever that comes and goes, I'll use Augmentin. It's the only abx that she isn't allergic to and responds to. Augmentin totally cleans her clock, though.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *twogreencars* 

*Anyone know how to disinfect all her bath toys? HELP PLEASE!*

Yuck! I'd use bleach, too. And I'd make my mom do it, since I don't like being around bleach!!


----------



## squirt07 (May 26, 2007)

hi. i dont really post here but have a nov/06 baby and was wondering what you guys do all day with them? like what kind of play/activities do you do? i need ideas to get more involved with his play. thanks.


----------



## katiedidbug (Dec 16, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *twogreencars* 
OK - here's our bath story from last night. DD was begging to have a bath. She kept going to the bathtub and signing bath. When DH came home he gave her a bath. He kept asking her if she was finished and she shook her head "no". And guess what? She pooped in the bath! ICK! Needless to say she had a shower after the bath.









*Anyone know how to disinfect all her bath toys? HELP PLEASE!*

We haven't had any poop in the bathtub yet, but I keep waiting...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MPsSweetie* 







Great bath stories! Our babes are great!

Well, Asheby busted his lip tonight. He carries a stool around to climb up on things and he tripped and hit it mouth first. I immediately grabbed him and saw blood just under his bottom lip, then he started doing the no-breathe crying, so I had to get him calmed down. Took him to the bathroom to clean him up when he started spitting tons of blood out of his mouth. I thought mayeb he bit his tongue AND hit his lip, but no. Two of his bottom teeth punctured all the way through his bottom lip. It was awful. His lip is soooo swollen! I gave him a teething ring to put on it and it seemed to help a lot though. He even took it to bed with him and would pop off every once in a while while nursing to touch it on his owie.

Oh, hugs to Asheby! I can't imagine how scary taht must of been not only for him, but for you, too! I would've freaked out!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MPsSweetie* 
I hadn't thought of ice pops. Maybe I'll give him one today. If it warms up that is!! Snow again! Ahhhh! Actually he seems a lot better this morning. He heals up pretty quickly from what I've seen. And I just gave him a little cup of cold pineapple juice, so he's doing great right now. He LOVED it!

angrypixiemama- I know, 10 years. Wow, huh? James and I have really been through a lot, so I am really proud of us for making it this far. And having a better relationship than when we started out 12 years ago dating. I'm so excited!

Snow in New Mexico? In March? I would've never thought that was possible!


----------



## gen_here (Dec 31, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *twogreencars* 
OK - here's our bath story from last night. DD was begging to have a bath. She kept going to the bathtub and signing bath. When DH came home he gave her a bath. He kept asking her if she was finished and she shook her head "no". And guess what? She pooped in the bath! ICK! Needless to say she had a shower after the bath.









*Anyone know how to disinfect all her bath toys? HELP PLEASE!*

Well, my son used to poop in the tub often, but Mikaela has taken over as the queen of bathtime pooping. It won't help this time, but we've WAY limited the number of toys in the tub now. Those that will fit and are safe (most likely top-rack unless you have regular pots and pans) can go in the dishwasher. Probably could do a load in the washing machine on gentle cycle and hot or warm. This last time, I filled the tub with HOT water and a LOT of my Dr. Bronners' castile soap with tea tree oil... and a lot of extra tto, too. I was going to use bleach (even though we don't keep it - it's just what the owners left behind), but I just can't stomach the smell... it makes me want to vomit (and then I'd have to reclean all the toys again!







)


----------



## BathrobeGoddess (Nov 19, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *twogreencars* 
OK - here's our bath story from last night. DD was begging to have a bath. She kept going to the bathtub and signing bath. When DH came home he gave her a bath. He kept asking her if she was finished and she shook her head "no". And guess what? She pooped in the bath! ICK! Needless to say she had a shower after the bath.









*Anyone know how to disinfect all her bath toys? HELP PLEASE!*

If it were me I would put them in the dishwasher on the sanitize cycle...otherwise bleach and it doesn't take a lot...1/2 teaspoon in 16 oz of water is the state rules for a sanitizer solution!

I always forget about this thread! Modding take up all my time now....sigh....


----------



## aniT (Jun 16, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *angrypixiemama* 
We have the tummy bug here too. As a first time mommy, I am not sure what to be doing for this little love when she needs to throw up. She is too tiny to put over a bucket or something. I have been surrounding us all with towels and just having her let it rip.







She can't even keep her nursing milk down.
Hope everyone else is feeling better.

When DS was sick last month I held him over the bathtub to throw up. Yea it was gross cleaning it up.. but it's not like you can hold a one year old over the toilet. I also put a left over plastick chucks pad in the bed for him to sleep on. That way I could just toss it and not have to change the whole bed. DH WONT GET UP for me to change the bed in the middle of the night.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *twogreencars* 
OK - here's our bath story from last night. DD was begging to have a bath. She kept going to the bathtub and signing bath. When DH came home he gave her a bath. He kept asking her if she was finished and she shook her head "no". And guess what? She pooped in the bath! ICK! Needless to say she had a shower after the bath.









*Anyone know how to disinfect all her bath toys? HELP PLEASE!*

I would put them in the dishwasher. Tea Tree oil is also a disinfectant. I personally wouldn't use bleach. I don't even have it in my house. They have found that spraying with vinegar then peroxide (but for some reason you cannot mix them in the bottle) disinfects BETTER than bleach.

I also always forget about this thread.


----------



## AllisonR (May 5, 2006)

Hi mommas. Lea is joining the sick every week club. Really. I'm off work min 1-2 days a week because of fever, colds, chicken pox.... Rarely at the doctor, but this sunday she couldn't breathe at night, horrible bubbly liquid sound in the lungs, and so we took her in and Doc has her on a mild baby asthma spray for asthmatic bronchitis. Real fun putting the thing on her face (NOT) but it really helps right away.

Glad I don't have a "tub pooper" - sounds gross!

Ear tubes: Lea has only had one ear infection, but she has had minor liquid in one ear for over 6 months now. However, we are so close to spring (ear passages are normally much better in the warm weather) that we will wait until fall for a drain, hoping it will clear and she will grow out of it before then. We are comfortable waiting because her hearing and vocabulary are excellent. 3.5 yo DS is now on his 4th ear drain. He, had thick pea soup in his ears, and was nearly deaf from age 1 to 2. His hearing, vocabulary and social growth was impaired, and I wish we had put in the drains earlier.


----------



## MPsSweetie (Jan 29, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *katiedidbug* 

Snow in New Mexico? In March? I would've never thought that was possible!




Yep, last year our biggest snow was in April. I hope we don't get that this year.


----------



## blue butterfly (Nov 28, 2005)

nothing new going on here, just popping in to say hi!








:


----------



## aniT (Jun 16, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *katiedidbug* 
Snow in New Mexico? In March? I would've never thought that was possible!

I thought the same thing driving through Arizona in April. We had to stop for the night at hotel.

It does snow in them there desert states.


----------



## MidnightCommando (May 31, 2006)

I am chuckling over these bath stories. Yes I find poop funny and I am almost 30l









I find it harder and harder to have time online as DD gets older. She plays well independently so I can get a few things done around the house but as soon as I even look at the computer she freaks. I don't know why but she does not like mom to be online







So my only refuge is during naptime.

I am transitioning back to the office full time over the next couple weeks and DD is starting a new daycare. She has a trial-run there on Monday to see if it is a good fit but I think she'll love it. We were so lucky to get a spot, this woman is in high demand. I don't think I could have found a better daycare situation - small number of children, ages 1-5, organic food, no TV, tons of arts and crafts, the park is next door so she takes everyone over to play when it's nice. She seems very AP and I am excited for DD to go. The only drawback is the cost but I convinced my employer to let me work from home one day a week and the grandmas take DD on Tuesdays so we are only paying for 3 days a week which will be manageable (barely).

As the spring comes are you all spending more time outside with the LO's? We've managed to find every muddy spot in the yard where the snow has melted, and I can not wait to spend all the time we can outside as soon as possible. Spring fever has hit hard! I got my seeds ordered, I washed all our camping gear and restrung the fishing poles. I am hoping DD will like fishing - do you think she'll be too young to have her own kids pole?

I'm also trying to convince DP that we should keep chickens. We are zoned for agriculture and I've been looking at plans for a small coop. He has been very resistant to the idea so far but I'm trying to get him to go away for a long weekend so I can get it built and he'll have to accept it









Other than that, days are busy. My dad is in advanced stages of cancer and I am trying to put together a trip to Fiji or somewhere tropical. He's never been out of the country and it is his dream to sit on a white sandy beach and relax. I can only afford to take him and myself, and I am not sure if I should bring DD or not. I am a bit worried about the plane ride (10 hours if we do end up going to fiji) but think she would have a blast playing in the sand. I'm working closely with our travel agent so we'll see what happens.

Someone asked what kind of activities we do. With DD we read a ton of books (she's pretty much obsessed). We play chasing game - I'll chase her down the hall and then turn around and she'll chase after me. We have a small play kitchen and she spends a lot of time trying to take it apart. I've tried crayons and clay but she still likes to mouth everything so we put those away for a while. I think some on here are having success with crayons if I remember right. And we are spending more and more time outside - walking around, looking at snow, playing in mud and puddles. I find when we spend a while outside DD sleeps better. My mother always told me fresh air is the best thing for children and I think she was on to something.

To all the moms with sick ones - hoping they get better soon








~m~


----------



## AllisonR (May 5, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MidnightCommando* 
And we are spending more and more time outside - walking around, looking at snow, playing in mud and puddles. I find when we spend a while outside DD sleeps better. My mother always told me fresh air is the best thing for children and I think she was on to something.

To all the moms with sick ones - hoping they get better soon








~m~

Your mom is right. Kids here sleep outside for naps every day of the year - sunshine, snow, wind, rain (OK, for hard rain usually an outside area with a roof or partial enclosure). The only time we keep them in is if it is that really damp cold foggy weather - that isn't good on colds. If my DD sleeps inside, it's an hour tops; outside is 2-3 hours.


----------



## twogreencars (Oct 24, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AllisonR* 
Your mom is right. Kids here sleep outside for naps every day of the year - sunshine, snow, wind, rain (OK, for hard rain usually an outside area with a roof or partial enclosure). The only time we keep them in is if it is that really damp cold foggy weather - that isn't good on colds. If my DD sleeps inside, it's an hour tops; outside is 2-3 hours.

Where do your LO's sleep outside? I'd love to try it here!

Yes - we have snow in the desert!!

Poor old DD has been vomiting since Sun. Dr. says it's because of her 7th (or is it 8th ??) ear infection since August.

Re: PE tubes/grommets, DS (13yo) had them put in when he was 4.5yo. I don't think they made ANY difference whatsoever. He spent much of his babyhood with goop in his ears and CONSTANT ear infections and had speech and other delays. Now he's just a genius! No - really!


----------



## AllisonR (May 5, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *twogreencars* 
Where do your LO's sleep outside? I'd love to try it here!

Anyone can sleep in one of these prams. luscious mattress, a warm duvet over the top, even comes with a giant raincoat that goes over the whole thing if you are out and about in a rainstorm.

http://abrosenlund.com/photos/View.php?pictno=163

http://www.tojbamsen.dk/group.asp?gr...FQyhQwodfBq2DQ


----------



## katiedidbug (Dec 16, 2006)

We are loving the outside, too. I've taken Atticus to the park several times, and he just LOVES it!!!!! He gets so mad when we have to leave. I try to put him in the Ergo or carseat or whatever and he squirms and screams. He is just obsessed w/ exploring. Today, he spent some time in the backyard just running around. He got muddy hands, but he enjoyed washing them off. I hope it wasn't dog poop.









I, too, have a hard time getting on the Internet at this particular age. We have our computer set up in a back room that we keep open w/ a gate up so he can't some in (it's our only non baby proofed room). Lately, though, he's been climbing up the gate trying to get in when I come in here. He can be happily playing, but as soon as he sees me come in here, He FREAKS out. I try to sneak.


----------



## baileygirl (Feb 26, 2007)

ds is a 11/06 baby too, and the dr is also talking about ear tubes. He has an ear infection every 6 weeks like clockwork (except last summer). I hate him being sick (we usually end up giving him medication too) and have tried pretty much everything....chrio, no dairy, still bf, herbs, etc. I hear April 1 is supposed to be a magical date, so I don't know what to do.


----------



## twogreencars (Oct 24, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AllisonR* 
Anyone can sleep in one of these prams. luscious mattress, a warm duvet over the top, even comes with a giant raincoat that goes over the whole thing if you are out and about in a rainstorm.

http://abrosenlund.com/photos/View.php?pictno=163

http://www.tojbamsen.dk/group.asp?gr...FQyhQwodfBq2DQ

At what age would you say a little one would outgrow a pram like this? Also - do you walk your little one to sleep or just park it and let them fall asleep?


----------



## citymama (May 30, 2006)

Hugs to all the babes with bumps and illnesses - those tummy viruses are just awful. Hugs to the mommies and daddies dealing with them!

Twogreencars, belated happy birthday!! Hope the chaos settles down soon. And on flat screen TVs, DH bought one for me (hah!) when we had DD2. He put in the bedroom, which I am so totally against!!! We live in a 2-bedroom apartment and have 2 TVs. It is totally ridiculous, but I've let it go and don't get angry about it any longer (well, mostly). Anyway, flat screens with HD are nice for the occasional movie-viewing or for DH's sports.

And on poop in the tub, we ran the toys through the dishwasher.

I am dying to go for a long walk and had been planning to put the kids in teh double stroller and walk across the brooklyn bridge today, but they both woke up with runny noses. Would I be a bad mommy for bundling them in and taking them out anyway, even though it is still in the 40s here? My legs are just itching for some excercise.

How do you other mama's fit it in? I love running and yoga, but yoga with the kids away is impossible - I become the mommy jungle gym.


----------



## twogreencars (Oct 24, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *citymama* 
Twogreencars, belated happy birthday!!

Thanks! My birthday was March 10th!


----------



## blue butterfly (Nov 28, 2005)

the girls spent sometime outside with daddy yesterday while i was making dinner! there is nothing like the smell of my sweet babes after they've been playing outside, LOVE it! can't wait for it to be an everyday thing! when the weather is nice we usally go out around 10, stay out until lunch, have some nap/relax time, back outside about 2 and stay out until dinner! in the summer we tend to make our way back outside after dinner for an hour or so!

Midnight commando, i'm so sorry to hear about your father. what a wonderful thing you're doing back taking him to fiji!!


----------



## MidnightCommando (May 31, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *citymama* 
.

I am dying to go for a long walk and had been planning to put the kids in teh double stroller and walk across the brooklyn bridge today, but they both woke up with runny noses. Would I be a bad mommy for bundling them in and taking them out anyway, even though it is still in the 40s here? My legs are just itching for some excercise.

How do you other mama's fit it in? I love running and yoga, but yoga with the kids away is impossible - I become the mommy jungle gym.

If they aren't running fevers and the wind chill is not a factor I would take them out - bundled well with extra tissues in your pocket.

I haven't even attempted to find time to exercise so I have no words of advice. I bought Carmen Electra's Striptease aerobic DVD







but haven't had time to do it. I've watched the run through and it looks like a pretty decent workout. Plus I might learn a few sultry moves as well.







Someday I'll find the time....

AllisonR - I love that your LOs sleep outside. I think we are going to try this when things become a bit warmer. Instead of buying a pram I think I'll drag out the pack and play.


----------



## katiedidbug (Dec 16, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *citymama* 

I am dying to go for a long walk and had been planning to put the kids in teh double stroller and walk across the brooklyn bridge today, but they both woke up with runny noses. Would I be a bad mommy for bundling them in and taking them out anyway, even though it is still in the 40s here? My legs are just itching for some excercise.

How do you other mama's fit it in? I love running and yoga, but yoga with the kids away is impossible - I become the mommy jungle gym.

I go to the gym after I put Atticus to bed a few nights a week. I walk on the treadmill for about a half hour.
I would still take the LOs out. Just bundle them up!


----------



## Dov'sMom (Jan 24, 2007)

Just checking in -- don't have time to read all the previous posts, though. When MDC tells me I haven't posted in a while, I figure it's time to say hello!

Citymama -- my doctor encourages me to take the kids out in the winter, especially when they're congested -- says being outside helps them drain.

We're okay. Dov is still battling the diaper rash of the century. It's been here and there since December! He's on his third round of prescription cream (different prescriptions, of course), hydrocortisone, and, of course, lots and lots of probiotics. (It's fungal.) The rash had a massive resurgence just as he got off 14 days of oral Nystatin for my thrush.

On the positive side, though, we've been letting him run around naked a little, and we set out the potty while he's naked anyway. He loves sitting on it, but last night he asked me for a tissue, sat down, and urinated in the potty! Directly on the tissue, and then he handed the soaking tissue to DH, lol, but whatever.


----------



## citymama (May 30, 2006)

Go little Dov! That is great. And I suppose the naked time will help with that rash... hope it clears up soon.

DD is pretty darn curious about the potty and is always taking her diaper off, especially when she poops, if I don't get to it quickly enough.

I did get outside today and the kids did great. It was a little tricky to keep big sis at ease in a stroller, but it is the only way I can get in some regular exercise. We stopped and checked out boats and helicopters taking off and landing, so she really enjoyed all that. Maybe I need to get her a little bike this summer and then I can chase after her with her little sister in the stroller.


----------



## AllisonR (May 5, 2006)

Jealous of all you mommas able to let kids run out in great weather - even nakked. Must be great. We are still in winter "flying jackets" (what is the word?)

Someone posted about ear infections and April being majic. Ear infections go way down in spring/summer, so if you hold out and the ear dries naturally, it may stay dry all the way until next fall. Good luck.

TwoGreenCars - Yes, I walk her in the pram until she falls asleep. (anywhere from 3-15 min). DS outgrew the pram around 2.5 (couldn't stretch out totally flat in it anymore) - but it is so cosy he loves it. At 3.5 I still put them both in together sitting up, and have room underneath for groceries.

Lea's new word is "yoni" She's grabbing it at diaper changes and says "Lea Yoni" She has finally settled on calling me "Mor (mom)", after months of saying "Nej, du er Lea (No, you are Lea)" She refused to let me be a separate person, but then one day she decided it was fine and I've been "Mor" ever since.

Anyone else's LO still sick? Lea has pnemonia - bad. On penecillin since yesterday, but vomits them all back up. She hasn't eaten since sunday and has lost almost a kilo! She finally ate 2 spoonfulls of rice and a glass of apple juice this morning without getting ill. So I hope this is the beginning of the end.


----------



## midwestmeg (Jul 10, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MidnightCommando* 
I can only afford to take him and myself, and I am not sure if I should bring DD or not. I am a bit worried about the plane ride (10 hours if we do end up going to fiji) but think she would have a blast playing in the sand. I'm working closely with our travel agent so we'll see what happens.

~m~

I think you should take your dd!!! She'll love it, it will be sweet memories for your father and although the plane ride might be long, I think that the kiddos are at a pretty good stage in life right now. I just think you will all enjoy yourselves once you are there. For me, it would be way less stressful to have my ds with me.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *AllisonR* 
Anyone can sleep in one of these prams. luscious mattress, a warm duvet over the top, even comes with a giant raincoat that goes over the whole thing if you are out and about in a rainstorm.

http://abrosenlund.com/photos/View.php?pictno=163

http://www.tojbamsen.dk/group.asp?gr...FQyhQwodfBq2DQ

That is so cool!! When I looked for stroller sleeping bags they were all European.... 'cause they take their kids out no matter what!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *twogreencars* 
Thanks! My birthday was March 10th!









Hey!! Happy BDAY! I'm the 15th. I should have known you would be a March bday- we've had such a good connection and all my bff's are March bdays!


----------



## twogreencars (Oct 24, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AllisonR* 

TwoGreenCars - Yes, I walk her in the pram until she falls asleep. (anywhere from 3-15 min). DS outgrew the pram around 2.5 (couldn't stretch out totally flat in it anymore) - but it is so cosy he loves it. At 3.5 I still put them both in together sitting up, and have room underneath for groceries.

I've now been obsessing over a Silver Cross - but at $1,00+ it's just tooooooooooooooo expensive. I even nearly bought one from Europe, but shipping alone would be $700!!!! Any other suggestions?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AllisonR* 
Anyone else's LO still sick? Lea has pnemonia - bad. On penecillin since yesterday, but vomits them all back up. She hasn't eaten since sunday and has lost almost a kilo! She finally ate 2 spoonfulls of rice and a glass of apple juice this morning without getting ill. So I hope this is the beginning of the end.

We're on the same sickness path here, Allison!







DH just came back from urgent care with DD. She's also now vomiting up her antibiotics and has been vomiting since the middle of the night Sunday. The only thing she usually keeps down is breastmilk...


----------



## twogreencars (Oct 24, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *midwestmeg* 
Hey!! Happy BDAY! I'm the 15th. I should have known you would be a March bday- we've had such a good connection and all my bff's are March bdays!
















Happy Birthday to YOU, too! DH is a Pisces, too, and ALL MY BEST friends are also/have also been Pisces!









*Hey, all mamas, we should try to arrange a meeting of Nov 2006 mamas. Anyone interested? You're all welcome to sunny Tucson, if you'd like!







*


----------



## katiedidbug (Dec 16, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dov'sMom* 
Just checking in -- don't have time to read all the previous posts, though. When MDC tells me I haven't posted in a while, I figure it's time to say hello!

Citymama -- my doctor encourages me to take the kids out in the winter, especially when they're congested -- says being outside helps them drain.

We're okay. Dov is still battling the diaper rash of the century. It's been here and there since December! He's on his third round of prescription cream (different prescriptions, of course), hydrocortisone, and, of course, lots and lots of probiotics. (It's fungal.) The rash had a massive resurgence just as he got off 14 days of oral Nystatin for my thrush.

On the positive side, though, we've been letting him run around naked a little, and we set out the potty while he's naked anyway. He loves sitting on it, but last night he asked me for a tissue, sat down, and urinated in the potty! Directly on the tissue, and then he handed the soaking tissue to DH, lol, but whatever.

Poor Dov! But yay for going to the potty!


----------



## MPsSweetie (Jan 29, 2006)

Happy Birthday midwestmeg! Mine is on the 26th! March is a good month!


----------



## superstella (Aug 25, 2006)

I'm planning a Grand Canyon vacation, but it really depends on my health whether we'll actually make it or not. That's as close as I'll probably get to Tucson! Of course, you're welcome in rainy, dreary, grey Ohio too (don't I just make it sound so inviting?)

Dov'smom that is adorable! Hope his rash is better soon poor little fella.

Happy Birthday (late) twogreencars and today Midwestmeg! And early MPsSweetie!

It was my oldest's 16th on the 12th. He's so big.







and







at the same time.


----------



## chick (Sep 12, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *twogreencars* 

*Hey, all mamas, we should try to arrange a meeting of Nov 2006 mamas. Anyone interested? You're all welcome to sunny Tucson, if you'd like!







*

Would love to but it's a bit of a trek from the UK!


----------



## katiedidbug (Dec 16, 2006)

I got my first AF last night. I'm actually pretty excited, because I want to get pg this year!


----------



## MidnightCommando (May 31, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dov'sMom* 
J
We're okay. Dov is still battling the diaper rash of the century. It's been here and there since December! He's on his third round of prescription cream (different prescriptions, of course), hydrocortisone, and, of course, lots and lots of probiotics. (It's fungal.) The rash had a massive resurgence just as he got off 14 days of oral Nystatin for my thrush.

You might have tried something similar but DD had a similar rash that wouldn't clear up. My SIL told me to buy some vagasil cream for her. 2 days later the rash was gone.


----------



## MPsSweetie (Jan 29, 2006)

bump


----------



## katiedidbug (Dec 16, 2006)

Oh, God, Atticus knows how to turn on the tv. (He loves pushing buttons and remotes) Today he turned it on while I was in the bathroom, and I came out, and he was entranced by the TeleTubbies. God, help me!!!!!


----------



## twogreencars (Oct 24, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *katiedidbug* 
Oh, God, Atticus knows how to turn on the tv. (He loves pushing buttons and remotes) Today he turned it on while I was in the bathroom, and I came out, and he was entranced by the TeleTubbies. God, help me!!!!!


OH OH! Not the Teletubbies!


----------



## AllisonR (May 5, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *twogreencars* 
OH OH! Not the Teletubbies!









Aren't they just creepy / weird / awful. Can't put my finger on it, but for some unknown reason they displease me. Luckily neither DS or DD are in love with them. Over here it is the movie Cars. "Lea see Biler (Danish for Cars)" and she cries when we say "No more Cars today." Gotta put a limit on it or the two of them would watch it over and over, all day long.

Katie: congrats on AF! (Sorta strange to say congrats to that, but ykwim.)

TwoGreenCars: Tucson is also a big trek for us, but thanks for the offer. We don't plan a trip to the USA again until 2009 or 2010.

How are everyones babes flues and rashes? Lea is better, at least for the moment.


----------



## Dov'sMom (Jan 24, 2007)

We don't have a TV, but Dov learned how to turn the TV on in the hotel room we stayed in back in September (work trip) -- I can't imagine if we had one at home and he was constantly turning it on and off!

March is an excellent month. My nephew's birthday was the 1st, mine is today, my sister is tomorrow, my grandmother is this Friday, my other sister is the 26th. Birthday season around here...

Katie -- I'm glad you're glad about getting AF back, but I got mine back this week too and I am MAD. I'm 7 week post-partum, nursing TWO babies around the clock - I ws supposed to get a break!

Dov has finally started talking. Well, not talking exactly -- he still says only a few words. But he started nodding and shaking his head in response to questions, which makes it sooooooooooo mucheasier to understand what he wants.


----------



## MPsSweetie (Jan 29, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *katiedidbug* 
I got my first AF last night. I'm actually pretty excited, because I want to get pg this year!

Wow, I got mine back at 7 months PP. Ugh! And it is harsher than ever now! Good luck TTC!! I can't wait to hear one of us is pregnant again!

Asheby has been turning the tv on for months now. Or turning it up, or down. Pretty much anything with buttons, he's all over.

I weighed him at the store the other day







and he was about 26 lbs! He's getting SO big.

Hmmm, I can't think of anything else new and exciting.


----------



## One Art (Nov 9, 2005)

Hi all... it is fun to read about all our toddlers! Talia LOVES toddling and goes crazy every time the door is opened and wants to immediately run outside, which isn't always possible. Especially when there's snow on the ground







(I'm another New Mexico mama)... what do you mamas do about that if your the flexible/soft shoe type? We have Robeez and they get soaking wet. It shouldn't really be an issue til next winter at this point, but I've always wondered... it was beautiful here today and I took dds on a wagon ride.. Talia has a weird gum/jaw thing going on - there are places where her gums don't cover the bone. I have an appt. with an oral surgeon in May (the dentist here didn't have a clue) and I'm hoping for the best! Has anyone heard of such a thing?

On another note, my journey to single mamahood is taking its course. Talia is having a rough time. She's with stbx for about four hours in a row every weekend, and the whole rest of the weekend she is whiny and clingy and wants to nurse all the time. She's also been sleeping horrendously for the last week. Just what I need. But she is still adorable and has such an amazing sense of humor.


----------



## One Art (Nov 9, 2005)

oh and I forgot to add that Talia's favorite word is Mama. In fact, for most other things she just grunts or squeals, though if she sees a cat or dog she'll say "Hi cat" or "Hi dog" It's so adorable. She loves to say mama when she wants to nurse. She smacks my breasts with her hands and yells mamamamamama. Oy.


----------



## katiedidbug (Dec 16, 2006)

I think for the summer I'm going to buy Atticus some crocs. They're still flexible enough, but waterproof and breathable, too.


----------



## MPsSweetie (Jan 29, 2006)

emilyrose- I didn't realize you were in NM! Cool! We just had to buy some regular hard sole shoes for Asheby, the goatheads are just too bad here. They have even poked all the way through the bottom of James' crocs, which are pretty thick! Asheby also has crocs and soft soled shoes, but they are for inside now. And, OMG, your poor dd, I hope her gum situtaion gets figured out. Sounds painful! Asheby really doesn't say much, I guess. Hat, book, outside, lots of sound effects, Baba (Amethysts nickname is Bobbins).... No mama still.


----------



## One Art (Nov 9, 2005)

goatheads, ahh. I live enough in town that they haven't been a problem so far, but I anticipate that this summer and fall it will become one when we go out and about...


----------



## MidnightCommando (May 31, 2006)

So I have to ask what goatheads are. I'm guessing they're like pucturevine?

Emilyrose - I hope you get the gum thing figured out soon. Definitely sounds painful and tough for you to deal with all of this

I am going out for cocktails tonight. I am celebrating the fact that I am NOT pregnant.







I've been slightly nauseated lately and have been breaking out on my shoulders and chest - which never happened until I got pregnant with DD. It's been long enough from the last time DP and I DTD so a test would definately show. AF still has yet to return but I've encountered enough stories on this board to make me think that it is still a possibility to conceive without it. We are not sure if we want another child and if we decide that we do, now is definately not a good time. I am getting an IUD put in in a few weeks so I have ordered DP not to come within spitting distance of me until then









I am back at the office almost full-time and although I know DD is having a blast at her new daycare, I miss our days together - sleeping in, playing, going on walks. I am still going to be working from home one day per week so I think I can manage the other 4 days but it's still an adjustment for us both.

I decided to bring DD on the trip to Mexico. Then I was thinking that my mom has not been on vacation in a long time so I surprised her and my dad with the trip.

Is anyone having to start spelling things out yet? It amazes me how much DD understands. For example, last weekend, I was changing a semi-explosive poo and I said, 'good thing you're having a bath tonight stinky'. She proceeded to walk to the bathroom door and babble, 'bat, bat, bat' and when she realized it wasn't bathtime she had a meltdown. I normally would have given her a bath then but we were having spaghetti for dinner and knew she'd definately need one after that and 2 baths a day is too much for dry skin. So, we have taken to spelling it around her when it's not bathtime. I think this is going hand-in-hand with the language explosion. It seems like she's saying 2-3 new words/day recently.

I have to share the funniest pronunciation. Our dog's name is Atlas. DD tries to say it but it comes out as "ass". So, she walks around all day pointing at the dog, calling him ass. It cracks us up to no end.

How is teething going for everyone? Her 4th molar is coming in and I get the repercussions of this. DD is a biter and it's made me want to wean her more than once.


----------



## katiedidbug (Dec 16, 2006)

Atticus is starting to understand so much more now, so I know what you mean!! And he's got several new words a week. I have to be careful w/ what I say; for instance, when we're getting ready to go bye-bye but I still have to change his dipe, I can't say "Let's get ready to go bye-bye" because he'll have a melt down when he realizes we're not leaving that second. He goes straight for the door. He also understands about baths. When I say it's time for your bath, he goes straight to the bathroom door. He loves baths!


----------



## superstella (Aug 25, 2006)

Oh yes with the byebye and bath time and not being ready causing a meltdown!

Emilyrose - hope you get some answers about her gums, that sounds painful! I've never heard of it, sorry I can't help.

Midnightcommando - your post made me laugh, too funny. Have a cocktail for me too, k?

I'm going to have to wean Homer it seems, I will start on some chemotherapy drugs that are too potent for bf'ing. I've put it off as long as I can, but I think it's time.







I'm going to ask on the bf'ing board, but any ideas how to make this transition easier? He still nurses a lot at night, that will be hard. During the day he's down to maybe 2-3 times so maybe it will be easier to day wean. I'm so heartbroken over this, but the other stuff we tried first just isn't working. Of course, there's no guarantee that this will work either and maybe I will have weaned him for nothing.


----------



## AllisonR (May 5, 2006)

Emily, I hope it goes well for your DD and the gum issue. Sounds strange. And I am sure seeing STBXH for 4 hours in a new place and then you again is a big adjustment for her.

Superstella - Sorry about having to wean. You and Homer must have some fabulous times together. Can you remember them and be happy for them? Will it help? Lea was down to 2-3 times a day when she started daycare, and so she just got used to that new routine and never asked again during the day, even on weekends. But that was also her personality. Maybe you should start with really gentle day weaning, see how it goes? I'd post on the BF forum.

Yea, we are doing the spelling thing here also, sort of. DH speaks english fine, but he can't spell well in english, so b-e-d, b-a-t-h.... are as complicated as I can get. Anything more than 5 letters in english or danish and one of us is lost. Not sure what we will do about it.

Lea also loves "owside" (outside) - she brings us our shoes and sits on top of her jacket. We are supposed to have anther snowstorm tomorrow. Hoping it is the last for this winter.

We have pavlov's dog over here. The church bell goes off every eve at 6:00pm sharp, which is generally when we eat. So when the bells go off, Lea comes in the kitchen and gets her bib and asks to get up into her tripp trapp. (Drives me nutty because I don't like the kids coming in until it is all on the table because some of the hot stuff has to cool on their plates a bit first, and if they see it they want to just grab it and of course get burnt and don't want to try it again later, even when it is cooler. Ugh. mini rant over.)


----------



## MidnightCommando (May 31, 2006)

superstella - I hope your chemo is short and effective. I'm sending you some good healing vibes







: I have no advice on making your transition easier but our LO's are coming into the age where they understand us more, so talking to him about it might help - even though he might be understandably upset. I agree with Allison - try to focus on the good times.

I don't know what sort of condition you are dealing with but you might want to check out Dr. Johanna Budwig's theories and protocols. Ive been doing massive reading on her and it her theories really make sense to me. I am the world's biggest skeptic and wouldn't believe a lot of it but I have been witnessing it firsthand. My dad (late stage cancer) has been on her diet for almost a month now and is seeing great results. My mom (who has MS) has joined him in his diet a few weeks ago and is also noticing a positive change in her condition.
Here's a few links if you are interested. Her books on Amazon give you recipes and more detail
http://www.cancertutor.com/Cancer/Budwig.html
http://lightsv.org/bud1.htm

I will definately have a cocktail for you tonight


----------



## katiedidbug (Dec 16, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *superstella* 
Oh yes with the byebye and bath time and not being ready causing a meltdown!

Emilyrose - hope you get some answers about her gums, that sounds painful! I've never heard of it, sorry I can't help.

Midnightcommando - your post made me laugh, too funny. Have a cocktail for me too, k?

I'm going to have to wean Homer it seems, I will start on some chemotherapy drugs that are too potent for bf'ing. I've put it off as long as I can, but I think it's time.







I'm going to ask on the bf'ing board, but any ideas how to make this transition easier? He still nurses a lot at night, that will be hard. During the day he's down to maybe 2-3 times so maybe it will be easier to day wean. I'm so heartbroken over this, but the other stuff we tried first just isn't working. Of course, there's no guarantee that this will work either and maybe I will have weaned him for nothing.

I'm so sorry about having to wean. I can't imagine how hard that would be. I hope your treatment is effective. Please keep us posted!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AllisonR* 
Emily, I hope it goes well for your DD and the gum issue. Sounds strange. And I am sure seeing STBXH for 4 hours in a new place and then you again is a big adjustment for her.

Superstella - Sorry about having to wean. You and Homer must have some fabulous times together. Can you remember them and be happy for them? Will it help? Lea was down to 2-3 times a day when she started daycare, and so she just got used to that new routine and never asked again during the day, even on weekends. But that was also her personality. Maybe you should start with really gentle day weaning, see how it goes? I'd post on the BF forum.

Yea, we are doing the spelling thing here also, sort of. DH speaks english fine, but he can't spell well in english, so b-e-d, b-a-t-h.... are as complicated as I can get. Anything more than 5 letters in english or danish and one of us is lost. Not sure what we will do about it.

Lea also loves "owside" (outside) - she brings us our shoes and sits on top of her jacket. We are supposed to have anther snowstorm tomorrow. Hoping it is the last for this winter.

We have pavlov's dog over here. The church bell goes off every eve at 6:00pm sharp, which is generally when we eat. So when the bells go off, Lea comes in the kitchen and gets her bib and asks to get up into her tripp trapp. (Drives me nutty because I don't like the kids coming in until it is all on the table because some of the hot stuff has to cool on their plates a bit first, and if they see it they want to just grab it and of course get burnt and don't want to try it again later, even when it is cooler. Ugh. mini rant over.)

We have the exact "owside" for outside. DS loves outside. He also says a variation of that for "other side" when we're nursing. It cracks me up!!


----------



## superstella (Aug 25, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MidnightCommando* 
I don't know what sort of condition you are dealing with but you might want to check out Dr. Johanna Budwig's theories and protocols. Ive been doing massive reading on her and it her theories really make sense to me. I am the world's biggest skeptic and wouldn't believe a lot of it but I have been witnessing it firsthand. My dad (late stage cancer) has been on her diet for almost a month now and is seeing great results. My mom (who has MS) has joined him in his diet a few weeks ago and is also noticing a positive change in her condition.
Here's a few links if you are interested. Her books on Amazon give you recipes and more detail
http://www.cancertutor.com/Cancer/Budwig.html
http://lightsv.org/bud1.htm

I will definately have a cocktail for you tonight









Thanks for the links and the well wishes from everyone. No one knows right now what my condition is







, that's half the problem I think. The top specialists in the country have been trying to diagnose me for a year now with no luck. People at Mayo Clinic, Cleveland Clinic, Nat'l Jewish Hospital, not to mention my local pulmonologist and a specialist in my particular type of disease at Ohio State... They presented my case recently at a conference for pulmonologists and pathologists, put my slides (from the biopsy) up on the big screen, and no one has a clue. But I. Can't. Breathe. My lungs are completely inflamed, and functioning at almost half what they should be. I'm already on an immunosuppresant, but the chemo drugs are an attempt to shut off my immune system entirely and see if that kills the inflammation. It will be for about 6 months of chemotherapy.

Anyway, sorry for the novel just apparently on my mind a lot right now. gonna go post in the bf'ing forum about weaning.


----------



## Mama2Bean (Mar 20, 2007)

Superstella--I'm sending you lots of hugs and healing thoughts! I'm so sorry you have to wean, but you have to take care of yourself, too, I know. Good luck.

Dov's mom--Eleanor and I just finished dealing w/thrush, too for the first time. How weird is that? Nothing til she's 15 mos? Anyway, the nipple cream I had w/Nystatin in it didn't work. Turns out that only works about half the time. I used gentian violet and it kicked its butt! Yes, it's messy. But the best part? Three days of tx and it cost $1.65.

Woo hoo!


----------



## twogreencars (Oct 24, 2006)

Superstella - sending you lots of hugs and healing healthy thoughts







Sorry you're going through this. Good luck with the weaning.


----------



## katiedidbug (Dec 16, 2006)

I got AF last week, so that's a start toward become pg. I'll be charting and hoping for a BFP soon. Atticus would be a bit over two, and I thnks that's pretty good spacing. We'll see what happens.


----------



## MPsSweetie (Jan 29, 2006)

Superstella-







I'm sorry you are going through this!

How was everybodys second Easter?! Asheby got some dinosaur eggs, a carrot bat and ball, some new swimming trunks, and Gallop, a totally awesome book! He had bunches of fun, but it was too cold to get outside for easter egg hunting. Maybe today after naptime.

Last night he used a fork like a big boy at dinner! He was SO proud of himself, it was great! He also said bye-bye for the first time. Hes not a big talker like I've said before.

Not much else going on around here these days. Hope all of you are well!


----------



## superstella (Aug 25, 2006)

Katie - good luck, I'll keep my fingers crossed for you!

DH is Greek so we'll celebrate Greek Easter which isn't for a couple of weeks yet. Even so, won't do much besides dye some eggs red and go to church late Sat. night (midnight actually) and eat lamb on Sunday.

Sounds like Asheby had a good time! Homer likes to try to use a fork, but I don't know how successful you'd call it... it is funny though. He's not much of a talker either, although he has come out with some of the funniest words out of nowhere (Shoes and eyes being the two I can think of).

The weaning is going not too bad... I keep distracting him with a bottle or cup, and it works until he's really really tired. Then he wants booo boooo booooooooooo and no amount of distracting is going to change his mind. I think he's having an issue with milk too. He hasn't had much before now, but I've been giving him regular (organic but not raw) milk in his sippy and/or bottle today to try to wean, and he's had about 6 poops a day both days and has that red, raw, rash just like a bullseye around his anus.







Poor little fellah. I'm sure it's the milk, but what to give him instead? Water? He doesn't drink it so well and right now I really want to give him something that he likes so he'll take it instead of boo.


----------



## chick (Sep 12, 2007)

Our Easter was good (though Millie had ANOTHER cold and cough and also gave it to daddy!)

Yesterday we went to a friend's for an Easter Egg hunt. Millie got a few bits of chocolate and some new tops, some money and a cuddly rabbit! She likes chocolate but was really good when she'd finished what we gave her to eat - didn't make a fuss for more!









She's really good with a fork - ate fish fingers and chips for tea (even had a little ketchup to dip chips in!) and only used her fingers a little!

She's also getting good with her shape sorter - can do the circle, triangle and square with no help at all and just a little help with the trickier shapes.

And we're off the bottle at bedtime! Woo hoo!

I'm a bit of a proud mummy at the moment!


----------



## chick (Sep 12, 2007)

Grrrr! Double post!


----------



## angrypixiemama (Jan 5, 2007)

Superstella -














: Fiona can't do milk proteins, so I have given her enriched rice milk. Sometimes she likes it, sometimes she doesn't. It might be worth a try...

Our Easter here was fun. DD is a big duck fan, so people in the family got her duck books, stuffed animals, etc. She kept looking at all of it and saying, "Wow!" Although we were just about to start weeding through her stuffed animal collection, and now we have even more!

Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## MPsSweetie (Jan 29, 2006)

We also do rice milk around here, Amethyst is VERY allergic to milk protein. We didn't even try with Asheby. Amethyst used to have almost frothy poops a ton of times a day, with a horrible rash. It was awful!


----------



## katiedidbug (Dec 16, 2006)

We had a great Easter. Atticus discovered jelly beans!!! Can you blame him for loving them, lol!
Atticus loves using his spoon. He prefers to feed himself. We haven't tried the fork. Maybe it's time?


----------



## chick (Sep 12, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *katiedidbug* 
We haven't tried the fork. Maybe it's time?

We only gave Millie a fork to give her hand that hadn't got a spoon busy! I remember her big sis used to use a spoon and fork for cereal for the same reason!

They won't give her a fork at her nursery for "safety" reasons. Still, she'll move up to the toddler room soon so maybe they will then!


----------



## blue butterfly (Nov 28, 2005)

seeme like it's been forever! i was struck down with strep for 4 days last week that has turned into this nasty cough that will not go away. fortunately dds and dh haven't caught it (knock on wood)!

easter was good, the girls got books, a chocolate bunny and some truffles. i let abbi have one truffle that morning and boy did she like that!!
i couldn't believe how well she did with finding eggs! oh, to think, last easter they were only 4 months old.

abbi seems to be picking up more and more words everyday, she's like a little parrott! yesterday she said "cool"







she's sleeping so much better lately as well, thank goodness! as far as spelling stuff out in front of her, we have to do "out" and "bath".

p.s. if anyone could send us some warm, sunny weather that would just lovely


----------



## MidnightCommando (May 31, 2006)

Good morning all!

Sounds like everyone had a good Easter. We didn't do much at all. DP colored some eggs for DD and we had shrimp scampi for dinner. DD is a shrimpaholic! We usually let her self-feed but the way she was stuffing the shrimp in her mouth I decided to ration them out from of fear of choking. We didn't do any basket or anything, maybe next year. We went shopping on Saturday and bought her a new book - the Belly Button Book since she is obsessed with her "bee-bee-bee-bo" lately. I can't put her in the zip-up footed PJ's anymore b/c if she can't poke in her belly-button she becomes royally PO'd.

Yesterday, I went down and picked up our new floors! We decided to rip out the carpet and put in bamboo floors. We didn't plan on doing it so soon but we stumbled upon a kick-ass deal that we couldn't pass up. We're also ripping up the linoleum in the front entry and kitchen and found some really nice looking porcelain tiles that look like slate. I also brought home a bunch of paint samples that complement our new floors. I figure we might as well do everything we need to do while the house is ripped apart. So - if anyone has any tips on home remodeling with a toddler I am chomping at the bit.









While he is working on his project, I will be building a chicken coop. I'm drawing up plans and am going to try to do it out of 100% recycled materials (not counting nails and such). I think it will great for DD to see where some of her food comes from. We have a garden every summer but I think some small livestock will add to the experience. Just 3-4 laying hens is all so it won't be anything too fancy.

Superstella - still thinking of you and hoping the weaning is going smoothly as can be expected.

BB - strep! yuck! Horehound is good at knocking down a cough and for overall respiratory health.


----------



## MPsSweetie (Jan 29, 2006)

We are remodeling!! Let me tell you, it's not easy with kids!









We have painted, redone the bathrooms, laundry room, Amethysts room, put in new windows throughout the house, put up wood fencing, etc... I just painted part of the kitchen on Sunday. Notice I said "part". Then naptime was over, so maybe we'll get it done.... someday! I'm not really liking the color though!! Ugh!

Hmmm, I don't think any of these projects are completely done though. *sigh*


----------



## MidnightCommando (May 31, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MPsSweetie* 
We are remodeling!! Let me tell you, it's not easy with kids!









We have painted, redone the bathrooms, laundry room, Amethysts room, put in new windows throughout the house, put up wood fencing, etc... I just painted part of the kitchen on Sunday. Notice I said "part". Then naptime was over, so maybe we'll get it done.... someday! I'm not really liking the color though!! Ugh!

Hmmm, I don't think any of these projects are completely done though. *sigh*

any tips you can share? Did you cordon off the part of the house where work was being done or find somewhere to send the kids while it was being done. Please don't tell me you can only work during naptime - it would take us 4 years on that schedule!!!


----------



## katiedidbug (Dec 16, 2006)

Over a year ago, I taped the kitchen in order to paint it. I never got to painting it, and it still has that blue tape paint around things.


----------



## MPsSweetie (Jan 29, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *katiedidbug* 
Over a year ago, I taped the kitchen in order to paint it. I never got to painting it, and it still has that blue tape paint around things.



















Well, I hate to say it... but naptime is the best time!! James has done a lot of work by himself during non-naptime though. And we painted Amethysts room while she was at my moms. Asheby was napping!! We do have baby gates, and he likes to watch from the other side, for about 15 minutes! We thought about painting the rest of the kitchen and living room after bedtime, but I think we need better light than what we will have. Sorry! It does get done though, I promise, its just baby steps.


----------



## twogreencars (Oct 24, 2006)

Sending warm sunny weather to all of you







:

We went swimming in our pool (1st swim of the season) on Sunday - we had an Easter party for the kids and the girls went swimming (not the boys nor the babies).

We just finished remodeling - painting (no VOC environmentally great paint) and having tiles laid - still got to put everything away.

Oh - we've had chickens for years - we've still got one big fat hen. I recommend Buff Orpingtons and Barred Rocks - great big fat lay hens which are very tame and sweet with kids and good layers.


----------



## AllisonR (May 5, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *twogreencars* 
Sending warm sunny weather to all of you







:

We went swimming in our pool (1st swim of the season) on Sunday - we had an Easter party for the kids and the girls went swimming (not the boys nor the babies).

We just finished remodeling - painting (no VOC environmentally great paint) and having tiles laid - still got to put everything away.

Oh - we've had chickens for years - we've still got one big fat hen. I recommend Buff Orpingtons and Barred Rocks - great big fat lay hens which are very tame and sweet with kids and good layers.

Thanks for the warm weather wishes. We are having another snow storm. Unabashedly jealous about your pool.







:

Green paint - is that to match your cars?

We will also remodel in the summer, so I would love tips from everyone else about what to do with DS and DD for those weeks. We are spending half of what we paid for the house again to get a new red tile roof (ours are from 1951), insulation, new loft, new west (windy) end windows, painting the whole outside, and new bathrooms (current is 1974 - think orange and olive green daisys and glossy black and red tiles with vomit green walls, brown and green sinks/toilets.







)

Lea uses fork, knife and spoon. I don't see a safety concern, if they use it from very early on, they understand how they work and are very good at it.

SuperStella, I hope you get some better knowledge of what is happening to you, and more important, a good treatment. What about skipping the bottle and sippy cup and going right to a regular cup? Psycologically it might be better for your DS. A bottle/sippy is like a boobie substitute (and a poor one), wheras a cup is just a totally different thing that your DS can see everyone uses, and can have milk in it, but also OJ, applejuice, water, smoothies.... whatever. How about warm tea with a lot of milk in it? Or yogurt drinks? Both my DS and DD LOVE it (as in DS calls it fruit ice-cream). Blend frozen or fresh berrries, yogurt, some milk to thin, vanilla or cinnamon or cardamon, and a tbsp sugar or honey. Delicious and they get a lot of dairy from that. Might also get him excited about the cup. Give him his own special cup - let him pick it out.


----------



## citymama (May 30, 2006)

Wow, there is a lot of Spring activity going on!! It makes me feel a little lazy.







It all sounds like fun though - MidnightCommando, I had a professor who over the years started raising all of his family's livestock for that same reason. I thought it was great. We can't do that here though.









Truthfully, I've been feeling tired, but maybe it is this dragging cold winter. I am also finding myself really challenged by the interactions between my two kids. They adore each other and often play beautifully together, but there has been quite a bit of grabbing and pulling and pushing. It is driving me a bit nutty. The kids are 16 months and 4 years. I keep talking with my 4 yo and practising with her how to handle her little sister's grabbing and curiosity about everything her big sis is doing. But I can't be there all the time. One does have to cook and clean, right? All too frequently, there is lots of grabbing and then DD2 screams. Our little one even pulls her big sister's hair!! And she is extraordinarily persistent - much more so that her big sis was at this age. Any tips out there??


----------



## citymama (May 30, 2006)

Superstella, I was just going back through posts I've missed and saw yours. I can't imagine how hard it is. Anyway, for nighttime, is there someone else who can sleep with Homer at night? That's how other families I know have handled nightweaning. The first few nights are tough, but it works. Hmmm. There is website with suggestions for this...

Okay, I found it -

http://www.drjaygordon.com/development/ap/sleep.asp

You might also check with La Leche League about how to go about it if there is one in your area. You could probably talk with a leader over the phone.


----------



## mrs_mandolini (Feb 23, 2007)

I know this might not be a popular answer.. but for the child with the milk intolerance, what about soy toddler formula??

I have a Nov 06 child too. He is into everything. All spoons, including spatulas, are HIS. They are carried all over the house and he says "SPOON SPOON SPOON" every time he sees one. He is also completely obsessed with the vacuum, and can knock it over, pick it up, and take it COMPLETELY apart including all the attachments. Once he learned to take the bag out I started hiding it.. but he knows which closet it's in and he always calls out for it whenever he walks by there.


----------



## MidnightCommando (May 31, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *twogreencars* 
Oh - we've had chickens for years - we've still got one big fat hen. I recommend Buff Orpingtons and Barred Rocks - great big fat lay hens which are very tame and sweet with kids and good layers.

Thanks for this info. I've been looking into which breed to get and you helped me make my decision. I just hope that those are some of the breeds they offer at our local ag. store. We went to see them last week and all they had were straight-run chicks so we're going back in a few weeks when they are sexed and sorted. I was out in my yard yesterday measuring for the coop and doing some planning. I woke up this morning to 4 new inches of SNOW. ewwwww. I'm so over this - seriously.







I am so jealous that you are already swimming

citymama - I have no advice since we are a single child family but from my experience this is completely normal sibling behavior. Maybe it will be better when it warms up and they can go outside to blow off their energy.


----------



## AllisonR (May 5, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mrs_mandolini* 
He is also completely obsessed with the vacuum, and can knock it over, pick it up, and take it COMPLETELY apart including all the attachments. Once he learned to take the bag out I started hiding it.. but he knows which closet it's in and he always calls out for it whenever he walks by there.

Oh my, my DD is terrified of the vacuum. Screams "Nej, nej (no)" over and over and wants to be held. I can only vacuum at naps. Luckily she sleeps outside.

Maybe your DS is a budding engineer?


----------



## katiedidbug (Dec 16, 2006)

Atticus enjoys the vacuum. I think he's more curious then anything.

I got my garden going yesterday, and Atticus is understandably obsessed. He kept walking over to it and saw if I would react if he put his feet in it. Of course I reacted, so that became his favorite game. He was so muddy when we went inside, but I can tell we're going to just have a blast this summer! He also loves going to the park, but he hates to leave. He screams!!! He's too little to understand five minute warnings, so I don't reallyknow what else to do to ease the transistion.


----------



## blue butterfly (Nov 28, 2005)

dd1 was also terrified of the vacuum, i could only vaccum when she was sleeping or someone was there to hold her! then dd2 came along and the vacuum was what would put her to sleep


----------



## citymama (May 30, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *katiedidbug* 
Atticus enjoys the vacuum. I think he's more curious then anything.

I got my garden going yesterday, and Atticus is understandably obsessed. He kept walking over to it and saw if I would react if he put his feet in it. Of course I reacted, so that became his favorite game. He was so muddy when we went inside, but I can tell we're going to just have a blast this summer! He also loves going to the park, but he hates to leave. He screams!!! He's too little to understand five minute warnings, so I don't reallyknow what else to do to ease the transistion.

With my first DD I would sing little songs for transitions (just things I'd make up -- "it's bath time, oh yes it's bath time, bath time for ..." or something like that for diaper changes, getting dressed, whatever). It always feels silly singing in public though! Another thing that always worked was making a game out of leaving the playground. I'd say, "it's time to go home, you'd better run!" and then she would run around and I'd chase her and swoop up after she had a few good rounds of the playground. This often worked, but not always.


----------



## MidnightCommando (May 31, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *katiedidbug* 
Atticus enjoys the vacuum. I think he's more curious then anything.

I got my garden going yesterday, and Atticus is understandably obsessed. He kept walking over to it and saw if I would react if he put his feet in it. Of course I reacted, so that became his favorite game. He was so muddy when we went inside, but I can tell we're going to just have a blast this summer!...

lol. I am thinking of ways to keep DD and the dog out of my garden. Fence for the dog and her own little dirt patch to play in perhaps?

Wish me luck mama's! I applied for a different job this morning and have an interview on Friday. I'm a bit nervous. The pay is relatively the same but the company is one I admire and there is much room for advancement.


----------



## katiedidbug (Dec 16, 2006)

Good luck!!


----------



## chick (Sep 12, 2007)

Good luck! Keep us posted!


----------



## blue butterfly (Nov 28, 2005)

good luck mama!!!!


----------



## twogreencars (Oct 24, 2006)

Good luck !

Where is everyone today? What's up?


----------



## MPsSweetie (Jan 29, 2006)

Painting the kitchen! Just dropped in to say hi.

Good luck with the job interview!


----------



## AllisonR (May 5, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MidnightCommando* 
Wish me luck mama's! I applied for a different job this morning and have an interview on Friday. I'm a bit nervous. The pay is relatively the same but the company is one I admire and there is much room for advancement.









Congrats. I am jealous! What do you do? Pay isn't everything. Work environment and employee relations are so valuable; it's the difference between just going to work and wanting to go to work. So if you admire it, I wish you a good interview tomorrow. I've been applying for jobs since Jan but haven't gotten any takers. Depressing. DH is the opposite, people knocking down his door and making jobs that fit him. He is signing a new job contract tomorrow morning and starts May 1.

Anyone's DC doing the opposite of what you say, on purpose? Lea says "come Mor (mommy)" when she wants me to come with her. But if I say "come Lea," then she runs away, laughing and giggling, so obviously NOT doing what I ask. She even admits it, saying "Lea funny."Normally she is very sweet, but she argues with me over the silliest things. She used to insist that I was not mommy, but herself - "Nej, du er Lea. (No, you are Lea)" So she has now accepted that I am her mom, but instead she agues with me that a lion is a tiger or that the Parrot Andrea is really the frog Kai. Not sure if she is pulling my leg or just trying to learn who is who.


----------



## blue butterfly (Nov 28, 2005)

i'm here









dd also thinks its funny to do the opposite of what i am asking, she's my little comedian!

some exciting news, i just found out that hillary clinton will be speaking at one of our local high schools and i've decided to take the girls! hope it's not to crazy!!


----------



## katiedidbug (Dec 16, 2006)

Yes, Atticus loves doing exactly the opposite of what I say. I guess he's just testing boundaries.


----------



## twogreencars (Oct 24, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *blue butterfly* 
i'm here









dd also thinks its funny to do the opposite of what i am asking, she's my little comedian!

some exciting news, i just found out that hillary clinton will be speaking at one of our local high schools and i've decided to take the girls! hope it's not to crazy!!

Cool! When my 10yo was one I took her and DS (he was 4) to see the Queen (Queen Elizabeth II, that is). DS even gave her daffodils from our garden.









My kids saw Howard Dean last time around...


----------



## MPsSweetie (Jan 29, 2006)

Asheby was my little helper today while painting. He must have snuck into the kitchen, because when I turned around from rolling some paint on the wall he had a paint brush and was painting!! In the right place too







And he didn't even get any on him. Well, until later when he backed up against the wall and rubbed his back, head and diaper on it.

Thats adventures in remodeling with a toddler for you!


----------



## superstella (Aug 25, 2006)

Aw what a little helper!

I think your girls will enjoy seeing Hillary. My nephews got to go when she spoke here last month and they loved it, they thought they were so big!

Homer hasn't evolved to that stage of opposites yet, but he does love ignoring my commands to stay off the stairs. He just learned how to go up and down and that's all he wants to do all day. However, my stairs have NO RAIL and it terrifies me.

Good luck on the job, hope you get it!

and I'm up at 6 because I can't sleep all night last night and I can't breathe this morning but I think it's just nerves and anxiety because I go this evening for my repeat bronchoscopy and biopsy. Hopefully they'll find a big fat NOTHING new! It's the last step before I start the chemo drugs in about 2-3 weeks. Homer is down to nursing only at night and first thing in the morning, and sometimes at naptime.

I'll try to post tomorrow to let you all know how I'm doing, but I imagine it will be a few weeks before I have concrete results.


----------



## katiedidbug (Dec 16, 2006)

I hope everything goes well today, superstella.


----------



## AllisonR (May 5, 2006)

Superstella, it sounds like the transition from breast to bottle/cup is going a bit easier for you and homer? I hope so. I can't imagine the stress. I hope they find NOTHING more.


----------



## blue butterfly (Nov 28, 2005)

hoping all is well superstella, with your testing and your weaning


----------



## MPsSweetie (Jan 29, 2006)

superstella

I hope all is well today.


----------



## MidnightCommando (May 31, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AllisonR* 
What do you do?.

Currently I am the outreach coordinator for a government department that deals with invasive species. The job I am applying for is program coordinator for a non-profit environmental organization. My interview is in 45 minutes and I am so nervous.

It probably doesn't help that I am shaken up about my accident last night. I pretty much totaled our truck by flipping it on its side. Thank god DD or anyone else was not with me. Please let this be a lesson that seat belts SAVE lives.

superstella - sending you good healthy vibes.


----------



## blue butterfly (Nov 28, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MidnightCommando* 
My interview is in 45 minutes and I am so nervous.

It probably doesn't help that I am shaken up about my accident last night. I pretty much totaled our truck by flipping it on its side. Thank god DD or anyone else was not with me. Please let this be a lesson that seat belts SAVE lives.

.


hoping your interview goes well!!

so glad you're okay after your accident, what a terrifying thing to go through!


----------



## katiedidbug (Dec 16, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MidnightCommando* 
Currently I am the outreach coordinator for a government department that deals with invasive species. The job I am applying for is program coordinator for a non-profit environmental organization. My interview is in 45 minutes and I am so nervous.

It probably doesn't help that I am shaken up about my accident last night. I pretty much totaled our truck by flipping it on its side. Thank god DD or anyone else was not with me. Please let this be a lesson that seat belts SAVE lives.

superstella - sending you good healthy vibes.

Sorry to hear about your accident.


----------



## MPsSweetie (Jan 29, 2006)

OMG, midnightcommando!! I'm glad you are okay!


----------



## angrypixiemama (Jan 5, 2007)

Superstella -














: I will be sending good thoughts your way

MidnightCommando - So glad that you are alright....hoping the interview went well!


----------



## twogreencars (Oct 24, 2006)

MidnightCommando - how'd the interview go? Sorry about the accident


----------



## superstella (Aug 25, 2006)

midnightcommando - Hurry up and update us on the interview! Hope it went well, and I'm sorry about the accident. Glad you are okay and that you were alone!

Thanks for all the goodvibes, they must have worked! I feel pretty good this morning (although I am taking it easy and sitting here on oxygen lol). The doctor said he'd call Tuesday or Wed. and would know something. Said my lungs were full of foam and he'd never seen such a thing. Go figure. I hope they figure something out! At any rate, I'm not feeling too bad today so I'm thankful. And Homer went to sleep with Dad last night without boo.







and







ya know? Because of the anesthetic I didn't want to bf him, but the poor little fella was so tired he took a bottle and fell right off to sleep. I had to pump to relieve a little pressure - I think I was way more affected than he was.

HOpe everyone is having a great weekend and that the weather is nice wherever you are!


----------



## MidnightCommando (May 31, 2006)

The interview went well. I didn't get an answer one way or the other so I waiting to hear from them. Fingers crossed


----------



## granola_mom (Jun 11, 2007)

Hi everyone. Don't post here much... it's hard to keep up with you all!

I am loving this age. We had a bit of a nightmarish time with DD's molars coming in, but now that's over and done with and we're having a blast. She's a lot of fun these days. I took her swimming for the first time in months a few days ago and she loooved it... she was squeeling and laughing, so cute! She is so fearless, sometimes its scary. At the pool she would just dive into the water, like she thinks she can swim. Then she climbed out of the kid pool and dashed toward the deep pool where the lengths are and tried to jump right off the edge! And today at the park she would just bolt toward the slide like a maniac. I have to be right on her tail or she'll try to do something beyond her limits.

She's finally starting to eat. I can't believe my eyes. I thought it would never happen, but alas, she is cutting back some on nursing and actually eating some solid food! Woohoo! Self feeding is also really paying off. She eats with a fork and spoon now. It's amazing. My little brother didn't eat like that until he was four.

She doesn't have many words. I'm thinking I'll take her to the naturo to have her ears checked out. She loves saying "hi", but that's pretty much the only distinguishable "word". She also says wow, mmm and uh oh at appropriate times too. Anyone else have this? Do you think I should get her checked out?

We're moving in April and I'm super excited. To a really kid friendly neighbourhood, which we are definitely not at right now! Four parks within walking distance, splash pad, rec centers, childrens museum, all close by! Yay! This summer is going to be so much fun.


----------



## katiedidbug (Dec 16, 2006)

Midnight Commando, glad your interview went well. Superstella, it sounds like things are going fairly well on the nursing front. Or rather, the non-nursing front.


----------



## citymama (May 30, 2006)

Superstella, thinking of you here.
MidnightCo, how scary about the accident, relieved to hear you are okay. I hope you get the job!
Granola mom, how exciting about the move!! I wouldn't worry about words - there is such a big range. i had a friend who claimed he was a late talker and swears that his first words were "Mom, I don't want another g$%d$% peanut butter and jelly sandwich"! While he is an eccentric physicist, I'm not sure if I believe it, but it makes for a cute story!

Gotta run as my girls are wrestling and it can get a little too rough, IKWIM?


----------



## MPsSweetie (Jan 29, 2006)

Added Jonathon, 11/27/06.


----------



## jenleephotography (Mar 30, 2008)

hello!
I was wondering if I could be added to the list? My daughter, Alison, was born on November 24, 2006! Thanks!


----------



## co op mama (Feb 22, 2008)

Hi everyone it's been awhile.

Today Magnus got his head stuck between the decking and the side of the wall. I was downstairs when I heard my husband yell in a stern and scared voice " I need you to come here now" I could tell he was scared. I ran up to the roof and I came out thinking he must have gotten burned(we were BBQing) I see my husband holding him and his head stuck between the wall and the edge of the railing area(hard to explain)l. He was screaming and Dh is saying I can't get his head out. I take ahold of his head and slide it to the top by the metal railing and gently rotate it to the side and then up and over and he came out. He is crying hard so i immediately sit down with him and nurse him. He calms down and we look around his ears and he has two parallel cut by his ear. Poor baby he was fine after that but it scared the crap out of us.

Things have been good other than that. Magnus has been cutting all his molars and now his eye teeth, so he's been nursing us like crazy. Which has been challenging to say the least. He is so funny though and talking so much!

Good to see you all and I will try to keep us with posting!


----------

